
Show HN: A better way to discover new movies/TV/games - jakeprins
https://www.raterfox.com/discover
======
matthewfelgate
What's better about it?

~~~
jakeprins
It's better because of the use of cutting edge blockchain, game-changing ai,
huge big data and disruptive UX to just name a few random things.

~~~
middlechild9
Sarcasm? What's happening

~~~
jakeprins
Sarcasm

